# Jaeger 1224 HH Mount



## NEC (Jun 26, 2004)

Is anyone using the Jaeger 1224 HH mount ?

I'm interested in using this HH mount with a Channel Master 1.2m dish.
I think I need an adapter plate to attach this mount to the dish.
I'm also not sure about the elevation option (EL) for this unit,
is it worth it ?

Thanks !


----------



## galen (Jun 19, 2004)

NEC said:


> Is anyone using the Jaeger 1224 HH mount ?
> 
> I'm interested in using this HH mount with a Channel Master 1.2m dish.
> I think I need an adapter plate to attach this mount to the dish.
> ...


It looks like a nice unit.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

They are great mounts I used one in the UK, but now with DiSEqC1.2 I just use the SG2100 motor, good luck.


----------

